# Fireplace not functioning



## avoy (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a Propane fireplace model: 6000GLX-IPILP-R/S
serial number: 0021113426
It was installed in 2007

It has a WSK300 wall control unit.

Last March - we had a power outage and when the power returned - the fireplace would not start.
 - Wall Control unit - no display at all
 - WSK-300 control module has a LED that is blinking red (next to the connector for the ignition control unit)
 - Unit has line power

I am not sure if the problem is with the ignition control module (Dexen GM-6KA) or the wall control module (WSK-300).

The ignition control module appears to be easy to replace and readily available, but I don't know why it would cause the wall control unit would fail.  I suspect the problem is with the WSK-300.

The problem that I have is that the WSK-300 has been discontinued.

It appears that it has been replaced by WSK-MLT-GLX Wall Control (which is pretty expensive).

Does anyone have any advice on:
1) How to determine which unit is causing the issue
2) Should I call a service rep or can I install myself (it appears pretty straightforward)
3) Best course of action
4) Whether or not this recall affects me (https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2008/f...earth-home-technologies-high-temperatures-can)

Thanks for any advice offered.

-k


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2017)

Unplug everything under the unit & wait a minute or so before plugging it back in.
Let us know if your module resets itself.


----------



## avoy (Dec 29, 2017)

I have tried that and it does not work.

The LED resets and goes to blinking orange and then returns to Red.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2017)

How about this?

http://www.heatnglo.com/Owner-Resources/Troubleshooting-and-FAQs/Resetting-Your-IPI-Plus-System.aspx


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2017)

One other thing to try:  unplug the transformer from the junction box & try to use the battery back up system.


----------

